# Roundhouse F7 dcc install



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I just installed a decoder, and a led light in a Roundhouse (Athearn) F7






the decoder is rated at 1.5 amps, 2 amps peak. I didn’t do a stall test, as I’ve read that this decoder falls into the parameters of the motor.
I used a plug so if I want to change the Digitrax decoder in the future.






Four screws removed, to remove the motor.






remove the silver clip from the top of the motor.






remove the bronze clip on the underside of the motor, be careful not to lose the spring. This clip will be installed on the top of the motor.






the top clip is now installed on the bottom, and the grey wire is soldered to it.






the orange wire has been soldered to the top clip of the motor. The right side pickup (red wire) is soldered to the top metal clips of the trucks. The left side wire (black) (-) is soldered to the light clip. This clip is part of the left side pickup, and simplifies the installation.






The motor is installed, and the red wire on the dcc plug is soldered to the front top clip (right side, +).






The led light from Evans designs is connected to the white and blue wire of the dcc plug. The led can be soldered as it has a resister and polarity control installed. It doesn’t matter if the white or blue are switched.
the decoder is plugged in and attached to the top of the motor. 






I zip tied, and checked the operation of the loco.







Love Amtrak silver....cheers


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Added a sound chip to the F7. MRC sound decoder (far left of photo, built on speaker) 2 wire installation, right and left side pickup. I slipped a brass bar between the decoder and moter in order to have a mount for the sound decoder. The wiring was “tied up” after the photo. Adjusted the engine type cv, horn and bell....


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice neat install. Whole different locomotive now. I have done installs on athearn blue box
locomotives.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Thanks, there is something in me that is opposed to paying over $100 or more for a engine (in Canada, a sound equipped Athearn loco is listed on $340). I enjoy the older engines, because with a little skill a dcc decoder can be installed. 

I just posted a dcc install on a spectrum f40, and that is a challenging install....cheers


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Very nicely done!


----------

